# Ein neuer Teich muß her!



## Bubbles (8. Feb. 2014)

Hallo, ich bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestoßen, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Ich heiße Maren, werde dieses Jahr schon 44 Jahre alt und komme aus Halstenbek bei Hamburg.

Seit 10 Jahren haben wir einen Koiteich, der leider im Schatten liegt . Eine riesige Buche steht darüber, von daher habe ich immer viel Arbeit gehabt. Alles nicht optimal.

Nun werden wir in den nächsten Wochen umziehen. Im Garten stehen nur __ Tannen an den Seiten, kein lästiges Laub wird uns mehr stören.  Aber ein Teich ist nicht vorhanden. Ich habe für die Übergangszeit ein großes Koibecken für den Keller gekauft, dort können sie überwintern, bis der neue Teich fertig ist.

Ich hätte gern einen Teich mit mind. 20m3 ( schreibt man das so ? ).
Ich würde gern keinen Folienteich mehr bauen sondern alles mauern und versiegeln. Dafür werde ich aber Hilfe brauchen. Das Loch auszubuddeln werden wir wohl selbst hinbekommen, aber einen Naturfilter zu bauen, zusätzlich zu meinem OASE-Filter, da fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung. Vielleicht gibt es ja hier jemanden in  der Nähe ( Wir ziehen nach Quickborn-Heide ) , der uns helfen könnte. Ich würde natürlich hier auch alles dokumentieren. Über Hilfe würden wir uns sehr freuen.

Wir haben 9 Koi, die alle ca.  3,5 - 4 Kilo schwer sind und eine einsame __ Goldschleie.

LG Maren


----------



## Moonlight (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*

Hallo Maren, 

herzlich Willkommen im Forum  

Versteh ich Dich richtig. Du willst einen Koiteich auf dem Schwimmteichprinzip von Naturagard bauen? 
Ich glaube nicht dass das funktionieren wird. 
Die Koi machen zu viel Dreck, als das ein Pflanzenfilter den alleine bewerkstelligen kann. 
Am Besten wäre ein ordentlicher Vorfilter vor dem Filtergraben, dann geht das auch eher. 

Versiegelung? Du meinst HDPE?
Oder eingepasste verschweißte Folie? 

Mandy


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*



> aber einen Naturfilter zu bauen, zusätzlich zu meinem OASE-Filter, da fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung.


 Dann schau dich am besten erst mal um. Bin auch immer noch am schauen und finde immer wieder neues Interesantes.

Schätze du hattest an deinem alten Teich nur deinen OASE-Filter?


----------



## jolantha (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*

Hallo Maren, 
plane, ehe du anfängst, unbedingt einen Bodenablauf mit ein ! 
Du kriegst irgendwann die Krise, wenn der Schlamm gaaanz unten drin ist, und du kommst nicht ran


----------



## Bubbles (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*

Danke !!!

Ja, ein Bodenablauf ist geplant.

Und noch mal ja, im alten Teich ( Folienteich ) war nur der OASE-Filter. Den hatte ich übrigens ohne Bagger nur mit meinen Händen ausgebuddelt...hat 1/2 Jahr gedauert, aber mein Mann meinte, wenn Du einen größeren Teich haben möchtest, dann buddel mal schön....und ich hab gebuddelt,  allerdings mußte ich vorher noch 7 15m hohe __ Tannen fällen und die Wurzeln auch alleine ausbuddeln....solche Arbeit wünscht man wirklich niemandem...

 Ich hatte auch immer klares Wasser im Teich , nur hatte das Wasser einen Braunstich durch die Buchenblätter die dort ja ständig rein geweht sind. 2 x im Jahr hab ich im ganzen Teich das Laub abgesaugt. Aber dadurch, das er im Schatten liegt, habe ich im Sommer nie richtig warme Temperaturen bekommen. Dann kamen __ Enten mit " schmutzigen" Füßen.....Pilzbefall/ Flossenfäule....das möchte ich nicht mehr, ich möchte einen anständigen Teich mit min. 20m3, einem Bodenablauf und  einer Steinmauer drumherum, so das ich auch im Winter keine Angst mehr haben muß, das einer der Hunde über den Teich flitzt und vielleicht einbricht.

Wenn ich nun erst das Wasser von dem OASE-Filter ansaugen lasse und dieses Wasser würde in eine Pflanzenzone fließen, müßte das Wasser dadurch doch auch besser gereinigt werden. Jedenfalls ist so meine Planung. Dort wo der Teich hinkommen soll im neuen Garten, war auch schon mal einer, der wurde aber wegen der kleinen Kinder zugeschüttet.

Also es sollte eigentlich kein Folienteich mehr werden. Ich weiß aber noch nicht wirklich, ob es einen Lack gibt, der wirklich alles so abdichtet, das kein Wasser raus sickert. Betonboden mit Ablauf, Seiten mauern und dann spachteln und dann eine wasserundurchlässige Lackschicht drauf....geht das ?

Ein Schwimm/Koiteich wäre natürlich perfekt, aber dann müßte er noch viel größer werden und da macht mein Mann dann wohl nicht mehr mit...

Ach, mir graut es schon, aber sobald wir alle Sachen rübergefahren haben, möchte ich auch gern anfangen. Das geht schon mit der Größe los...in Mathe hatte ich eine 6! Von daher habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer, wie lang und breit der Teich sein muß ( ich hätte gern eine Mindesttiefe von 1,80m) um auf die mind. 20m3 zu kommen....

Da könntet Ihr mir bestimmt bei helfen. 

LG Maren


----------



## Zacky (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*



> Also es sollte eigentlich kein Folienteich mehr werden. Ich weiß aber noch nicht wirklich, ob es einen Lack gibt, der wirklich alles so abdichtet, das kein Wasser raus sickert. Betonboden mit Ablauf, Seiten mauern und dann spachteln und dann eine wasserundurchlässige Lackschicht drauf....geht das ?



So etwas gibt es, wird aber häufig von abgeraten...da die Flüssigfolie bei falscher Bearbeitung Blasen bildet und nicht mehr richtig dichtet. Wenn es kein Folienteich werden soll, würde ich zur Königsklasse "Gfk" raten. Das würde ich aber durch einen Fachmann machen lassen.


----------



## Bubbles (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*

....da muß ich dann erst mal googeln was das ist.....

Danke für den Tipp !


----------



## jolantha (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*

Hi, 
Helfe dir mal schnell :
GFK - Glasfaserverstärkter Kunststoff

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glasfaserverstärkter_Kunststoff

Hab ich bei Bekannten gesehen.
Sieht toll aus, ist aber sauteuer !


----------



## Moonlight (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*

Also bevor man GFK nimmt, sollte man sich mal mit HDPE auseinandersetzen . 
Ich glaube das ist wesentlich günstiger und genauso haltbar bzw belastbar. 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*

Hallo Maren,

:Willkommen2

Da hast du dir ja ein ordentliches Projekt vorgenommen. 
Damit das ausgraben nicht wieder Monate dauert, würde ich nun dafür einen Bagger nehmen. 
(Meinen habe ich auch mit der Hand ausgegraben )

Eine Folie auf die glatte Oberfläche der Betonwände verlegen zu lassen, sollte recht einfach sein. 
Das Abdichten mit anderen Materialien ist teilweise recht aufwändig und oft nicht lange haltbar.

Bei der Größe würde ich folgendes veranschlagen:
20m³/1,8m = 11m², die Fläche sollte also innen ca. 3mX4m~12m² sein.
Nimmst du nun eine Wand mit 0,5m Dicke an und den Filter, kommst du mit dem Aushub schnell auf über 40m³

Schau dir mal die Teichbaudoku von Mandy an. (Sie ist unten in Ihrer Signatur)
Sie hat auch fast alles selber gemacht und es ist ein tolles Koiteich geworden.


----------



## Bubbles (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*

Moin, nun bin ich immerhin schon bis Seite 6 gekommen....nun hab ich erst mal keine Zeit mehr, nachher gehts weiter..., danke für den Tipp.....ich möchte doch nur einen schönen Teich haben....na mal sehen, ein bißchen Geld bekomme ich von meinem Mann dazu. Sein Freund würde uns den Teich ausbuddeln, der ist jetzt Rentner und hat das vorher sein Leben lang gemacht, ich denke mal, das Loch wird dann schnell fertig sein.
Also 6-7 m dürfte der Teich schon gern lang sein...mal sehen, vielleicht wird er doch größer, aber die Süßen sollen ja auch mal ein bißchen Gas geben können....

Mein Vater ist handwerklich auch sehr begabt ( Tischler,Schlosser, Goldschmied...) und hatte früher aus diesen Bootskunstoffen Gitarren gebaut...den muß ich mal fragen, was er von diesen Kunststoffen hält. Meine Oma ist nur Freitag gestorben, der hat erst mal andere Sachen im Kopf, da will ich nicht so viel stören )

Das mit der Teichfolie lasse ich mir auch noch mal durch den Kopf gehen, ich habe aber keine Lust mehr auf Falten!

Diese Woche sollte das Grundbuchamt mit seinen Eintragungen fertig sein, dann können wir endlich umziehen.  Dann werd ich wohl erst mal kein Netz mehr haben, ich weiß nicht, wie zuverlässig die das umstellen...ach ist das alles spannend. 

Ich werd dann nachher erst mal weiterlesen hier im Forum. 

LG Maren


----------



## Bubbles (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*

Hier mal Bilder von meinem alten Teich :


----------



## Zacky (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*



Bubbles schrieb:


> Das mit der Teichfolie lasse ich mir auch noch mal durch den Kopf gehen, ich habe aber keine Lust mehr auf Falten!


 
Es geht auch bei PVC-Folie ohne Falten. Wenn Du die Folie vor Ort verlegen lassen kannst, ist diese auch faltenfrei und Du bekommst so gar noch Garantie auf die Sache.


----------



## Bubbles (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*

Wäre wohl die günstigste Variante.   Aber nicht die schönste....mal sehen, noch ist ein bißchen Zeit zum nachdenken!


----------



## troll20 (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*



> Aber nicht die schönste




Warum nicht?
Es gibt so viel Auswahl und wenn erst ein Biofilm drauf ist sieht es doch recht Natürlich aus.

LG René


----------



## Moonlight (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*

Schön ist relativ 
Aber lieber ne dauerhafte Folie im Teich (die nach paar Wochen eh einen Algenteppich aufweist) als Blasen in der Flüssigfolie und das Ganze nach spätestens 2 Jahren neu machen. 
Wenn Du Sorgen wegen der Haltbarkeit von Teichfolie hast, dann nimm HDPE. 
Das ist stabil und hält ewig. Selbst ein unbeabsichtigter Schnitt mit einem Messer geht da nicht durch,geschweige denn Hunde-/Katzenkrallen oder Menschenfüße 

Plane ganz in Ruhe und laß uns dann an dem Ergebnis teilhaben. 
Wir helfen Dir schon Fehler rechtzeitig zu erkennen und zu beseitigen. 

Schön das Du meinen Teichbau studierst... da werd ich ganz rot vor Verlegenheit... aber auch ich hab Fehler gemacht. Und das nach 2Jahren Planung  

Mandy


----------



## Bubbles (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*

Jeder macht Fehler...die sind ja auch da, um gemacht zu werden, um zu lernen!

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, was für eine Folie ich im alten Teich habe. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich mir da für den Rand diese grünen Matten  besorgt und da Moose und so was drauf gekippt. Das war schön... bis die großen Pflanzen sich dort breit gemacht haben.

Aber bei Teichfolie kann ich doch keinen sicheren Bodenablauf reinbekommen, oder ?

....das wird ein Umzug...ich hab ja auch noch 25 Terrarien.....

LG Maren


----------



## Moonlight (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*

Natürlich kannst Du da sichere Bodenabläufe einbauen. Haben wir doch "alle".
Die Abläufe werden eingeklebt und verschraubt. Zumindest bei normaler Teichfolie. 
Das kann jeder Mann und jede Frau machen. 

Bei HDPE werden Hülsen in die Rohre geschoben und mit der Teichauskleidung verschweißt. 
So was kann man allerdings nicht selbst machen. Die HDPE -Verlegung sollte nur durch einen Fachmann erfolgen. 

Preislich wird sich das allerdings nicht viel nehmen. Aber man kann sicher sein das alles dicht ist... und man kann die Füße hochlegen, während der Teich abgedichtet wird. 

Mandy


----------



## Bubbles (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*

Das liest sich gut!!! Dann werd ich mal schauen, ob ich hier in der Nähe einen Fachmann finde.

Ganz lieben Dank!!!


----------



## Hoshy (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*

Moin Maren
Klares Wasser bedeutet nicht gleich gute Wasserwerte.Für einen Koiteich wird der Oase Filter nicht genügen.Du benötigst einen Vorfilter der den Grobschmutz raus holt und einen anschließenden Biofilter.BA ist ja geplant,dann auch einen Skimmer nicht vergessen.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*



Bubbles schrieb:


> Das liest sich gut!!! Dann werd ich mal schauen, ob ich hier in der Nähe einen Fachmann finde.
> 
> Ganz lieben Dank!!!



Dafür sind wir doch da 

Wenn Du meine Teichbaudoku weiter liest kommst Du irgendwann zur Verlegung. 
Da hab ich auch meinen Verleger "Lifra" eingestellt. Frank ist es egal wie weit er fahren muß. Er ist ne top Adresse wenn Du Dich für HDPE entscheiden solltest. 

Hast Du schon eine Skizze auf Papier gemalt? Wäre interessant mal Deine genauen Vorstellungen schwarz auf weiß gemalt zu sehen. 

Mandy


----------



## Bubbles (14. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Ein neuer Teich muß her!*

Nein, da wir den Schlüssel für das neue Haus noch nicht haben. Am Montag bearbeitet das Grundbuchamt alles , dann kann es losgehen und wir bekommen unseren neuen Haustürschlüssel!!!

Ich denke mal, ich maler mir das auf das Gras auf und dann wird einfach losgebuddelt.... also so lief es beim 1. Teich....

Ich muß den Garten vor mir sehen, nicht nur aus der Erinnerung. Dann werd ich versuchen das auf zuzeichen...ich kann so etwas aber nicht so gut, das könnte mein Mann besser, der war Dachdecker, bis die Schlaganfälle kamen. Nun geht nur noch eine Hand und da ist das schwierig mit eigentlich allem...

Aber das werden wir dann sehen. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall über die ganze Länge des Teiches eine 50 x 50 cm Wasserzone dahinter mit einbauen, wo dann das Wasser aus dem OASE Filter reinläuft und am anderen Ende leicht in den Teich hinein fließt. 

Also der Teich sollte dann ca. 3 x 6 m werden ( oval ), mit kleiner Mauer, (gern Natursteine ) dahinter der Pflanzgraben.....keine Ahnung wie ich so etwas aufzeichen soll...ich kann das nicht, ich kann Terrarien bauen, Hunde frisieren mit den Händen heilen klappt auch gut, aber zeichnen...man kann nicht alles können!

Wenn ich wieder ein bißchen Zeit habe, werd ich mal nach Frank schauen.

Tausend Dank!!!

LG Maren


----------



## Bubbles (9. Apr. 2014)

Hallo, es geht  los, wir sind endlich umgezogen, der PC funktioniert wieder  und das Loch ist nun gebuddelt, nun schauen wir langsam wie es weiter geht. Einen Plan hab ich noch nicht wirklich...aber wir haben nun entschieden, das wir auch keinen Bodenablauf machen wollen...es gibt Leute die sagen, das eine Schlammschicht in jeden Teich gehört....wir werden erst mal alles ein wenig glätten und in Form bringen, dann mal abmessen und die Teichfolie bestellen.

Habt einen schönen Tag !

LG Maren


----------



## muh.gp (9. Apr. 2014)

Mach dir keine Sorgen, eine gewisse Schlammschicht hast du auch mit Bodenlauf... Bei der Haltung von Koi halte ich einen Bodenablauf ehrlich gesagt für unumgänglich. Nur so eine Meinung...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Bubbles (10. Apr. 2014)

Hi, ich verstehe nur den Unterschied nicht, wenn das Wasser 5 cm höher abgesaugt und in den Filter transportiert wird oder durch den Bodenablauf. Ein Bodenablauf ist doch immer ein Risiko das es irgendwann undicht wird. Ich trau der Sache irgendwie nicht. 
Hab jetzt einen Koiteichbauer angerufen, der soll vorbei kommen und sich das anschauen und uns helfen.  Steh ein bißchen neben mir, der Umzug war schlimm.

Ganz liebe Grüße

Maren


----------



## Zacky (10. Apr. 2014)

Der Unterschied ob Bodenablauf oder 5cm höher besteht darin, dass Du über den Bodenablauf energiesparend das Wasser über Schwerkraft in den Filter bekommst. Wenn Du ganz ohne Bodenablauf arbeiten möchtest, geht das sicherlich auch, nur dann brauchst Du eine leistungsstarke Teichpumpe, die am Grund liegt und das Wasser nach oben fördert. Auch hat eine solche Pumpe einen Vorfilterkorb, der gelegentlich gereinigt werden sollte, da grober Schmutz - wie verklumpte Algen, Blätter, Nadeln oder Zapfen - dort nicht so gut durchgeht und die Pumpe verstopfen kann. Das hat wiederum eine Leistungsminderung zur Folge, was die Filterarbeit erschwert.

Nicht nur ein Bodenablauf, sondern jede Foliendurchführung stellt ein Risiko dar. Auch die Nähte der fertiig vorgeschweißten Folien stellen ein Risiko dar.

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten beim Teichbau, der Filterung und dem Drum-Herum und alle Seiten haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Auch ist es häufig eine Kostenfrage.

Berichte bitte, was dein Koiteichbauer Dir geraten hat, denn auch von diesen Informationen leben wir Laien des Hobby-Teiches, was die Info-Kette betrifft.


----------



## Bubbles (10. Apr. 2014)

Hi, die Teichpumpe mit OASE-Filter ist ja schon da, ich glaube eine 7000 Pumpe hab ich da dran. Die schafft gut was weg. Das mit der Filterreinigung stört mich nicht, das mache ich gern. Vom Filter aus soll das Wasser dann in einen 6 m ( 50 x 50 cm ) langen Bach fließen mit Kieselsteinen und vielen Pflanzen. Das sollte als Filter reichen. Es sind leider nur noch 5 große Koi da, die anderen 4 sind nach dem einsetzen ins große Faltbecken leider verstorben....ich sag ja, der Umzug war nicht so dolle....

LG Maren


----------



## Bubbles (10. Apr. 2014)

Heute habe ich ein bißchen gebuddelt und begradigt/ geglättet., der Fachmann hat leider noch nicht zurückgerufen.


----------



## Bubbles (10. Apr. 2014)

Bubbles schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 129431 Heute habe ich ein bißchen gebuddelt und begradigt/ geglättet., der Fachmann hat leider noch nicht zurückgerufen.


----------



## Bubbles (14. Apr. 2014)

Heute haben wir alles ausgemessen, das nachher auch alles die gleiche Höhe hat und nach Ostern kommt jemand zum  Teichfolie verlegen. Ich freu mich, das es so schnell geklappt hat.


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Apr. 2014)

Welche Maße hat den euer Loch ?


----------



## Bubbles (15. Apr. 2014)

Also die Plane müssen wir laut Bandmaß in  8 x 11 m bestellen. Am Grund sind die Maße ca. 7 x 2m, die Wände gehen auseinander und oben werden es dann 3-4m Breite und ca. 8 m Länge sein. Höhe mind. 1,50 .Es wird auf jeden Fall genug Wasser hineinpassen für die Koi die noch da sind. Der Bachlauf ist in der Plane mit eingerechnet, der wird ca. 40 -50cm werden. Kann das nicht so gut erklären, mit Zahlen hab ich das nicht so .


----------



## Bubbles (16. Apr. 2014)

Huhu, 

laut Folienverleger hat mein Teich  30 Kubikmeter! Das habe ich gern gehört. Es ist genug Platz für meine Süßen da. Er hat mir auch zu einem Schwimmskimmer geraten...meinen hätte ich irgendwo drauf stellen müssen ( wie die große Teichrose auch ), damit er oben alles absaugen kann. Werden wir wohl am Wochenende besorgen. Steinchen und ein paar Bachpflanzen hab ich auch schon besorgt. Das Wasser läuft ein und wir werden dann unter der Plane nacharbeiten, wo noch was erhöht werden muß. Dann wird alles mit flachen Platten von oben und unten gesichert, dann werd ich weitersehen wie ich die Randgestaltung mache. Erst dann kümmere ich mich um den Bachlauf ...mir steht ein tolles Wochenende bevor.


----------



## Bubbles (16. Apr. 2014)

Bubbles schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> laut Folienverleger hat mein Teich  30 Kubikmeter! Das habe ich gern gehört. Es ist genug Platz für meine Süßen da. Er hat mir auch zu einem Schwimmskimmer geraten...meinen hätte ich irgendwo drauf stellen müssen ( wie die große Teichrose auch ), damit er oben alles absaugen kann. Werden wir wohl am Wochenende besorgen. Steinchen und ein paar Bachpflanzen hab ich auch schon besorgt. Das Wasser läuft ein und wir werden dann unter der Plane nacharbeiten, wo noch was erhöht werden muß. Dann wird alles mit flachen Platten von oben und unten gesichert, dann werd ich weitersehen wie ich die Randgestaltung mache. Erst dann kümmere ich mich um den Bachlauf ...mir steht ein tolles Wochenende bevor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubbles (20. Apr. 2014)

So sieht er inzwischen aus der Teich. Mir tut jeder Knochen weh, aber die Tierchen wollte ich nicht noch so lange in dem Faltbecken lassen. Nun haben sie richtig viel Platz.
Der Bachlauf ist inzwischen auch fertig, hab aber den Filter noch nicht dran. Da müssen erst noch viel mehr Flußsteine hinein, damit die Pflänzchen nicht wegschwimmen. Paßt aber alles, ausprobiert haben wir ihn. 

Dann gehts bei der Randgestaltung weiter. Das macht so einen Spaß, selbst mein Mann ist begeistert ( bisher war es ja immer nur mein Teich...)


----------



## Bubbles (11. Mai 2014)

Wir sind fertig! Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------

